# Fish Taco's



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I had some leftover blackened Grouper and decided I would try to make some fish taco's. Ididn't have a recipe so I just winged itbut it turned out great.

1 16oz can of refried beans

1/2 jar of medium Pace Picante sauce

1 pack of taco seasoning

1/4 cup of water

Add the above ingredients into a pot, coverand cook over low heat stirring occasionally.

Heat left over fish and cook taco shells as directed on package.

Put bean mixture and fish in taco shell and top with cheese, lettuce and sour cream.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I got some trimmings off grouper backbone and made really tasty fish tacos Saturday with them.

Fried up about 3/4 pound of trimmings in olive oil. 

Added about 1/2 a packet of taco seasoning from a kit.

Added the cooked fish to corn taco shells crisped up in the oven.

Topped with taco sauce from a kit.

Topped that with Publix cole slaw (that tasted about like Kentucky Fried cole slaw).

Maybe the best fish tacos I've ever had.

Joraca


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Just reading the post is making my mouth water it sounds delich. I might have to make this tonight, i'm a big fan but have never made my own.


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Both of these sound great. Will have to give them a try soon.


----------



## Fl Fisherman (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the above info .I will give it a try!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

A blast from the past............. Thanks Matt. We're gonna do the Fish Taco thing tonight and was searching for recipes...


----------

